# Favourite Whisky?



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

just interested to see what people's favourite whisky's are, mine is either Glemorangie 10yr old or Bushmills single malt. i tend to like non-peaty fresh, clean tasting whisky's, got a bottle of Bowmore Islay whisky in my cellar, worth at least £40 and i cant stand it, awful stuff, tastes like petrol.

anyway looking forward to here about your favourites and why you like them.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Send your Petrol this way. My favorite so far (and I only have a few years behind me) is Bowmore Darkest.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Its hard to say what my favorite whiskey is. Easier if you specify what type: Bourbon, Scotch, Irish, Tennesee, etc.

If I had to chose my overall favorite, it would be Glenmorangie 15 Year Old. Best whiskey I've ever tasted.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Old #7 Black label is the one I always go back to. 

The Irish would be either Jameson 1780 or Redbreast, Kilbeggan for Irish coffee. Powers gold label for an everyday Irish. Black Bush is a favorite too.

Gentlemen Jack to sip and chat with friends. Many fine single barrels, Jack, Evan Williams 95 and 96. 1792 Ridgemont is excellent as well. Elijah Craig is very a good value. Makers Mark among a host of others.

Not much on scotch but I do like the Johnnie Walker Black.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

lagavulin 16 years, too expensive for regular nights, but I do love it


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Send your Petrol this way. My favorite so far (and I only have a few years behind me) is Bowmore Darkest.


id be happy to but ive already promised it to a friend, he is swapping it for a bottle of Glenmorangie 15yr old, much better!


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Where do I start? Whenever I don't have money, my favourite is J&B. Whenever I have a guest, my favourite is Chivas Regal, Glenlivet, or Glenfiddich a (please don't hate me). Whenever I go to a bar, my favourite is Glenmorangie 10. Whenever I have money, Its The Macallan 21 or Glenmorangie Madeira.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Makers Mark or Crown Royal:al u


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

pepito said:


> Where do I start? Whenever I don't have money, my favourite is J&B. Whenever I have a guest, my favourite is Chivas Regal, Glenlivet, or Glenfiddich a (please don't hate me). Whenever I go to a bar, my favourite is Glenmorangie 10. Whenever I have money, Its The Macallan 21 or Glenmorangie Madeira.


i wont judge you for liking glenfiddich, they do make the havana reserve which is bloody amazing, its also dirt cheap over here  
ill also go with you on the madeira finish its really nice, as is the burgundy and port. the sherry finish however is absolutely awful, its so bad that over here its on special offer making a 1litre bottle of sherry finish cheaper than a 70cl bottle of 10yr old!!! thats how bad it is, if you ever try it i draw your attention to the subtle underones of vomit/parmesan cheese (honestly im not joking, the first time it tried the bottle my gf turned around and said i can smell vomit, lol )


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Johnnie Walker Green is my "everyday" and "staple" whiskey. I use to be a single malt fan, but blends I prefer the last few years. For US stuff, I like Woodfords Reserve.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Crown Royal, Makers Mark, and Knob Creek


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

pistol said:


> lagavulin 16 years, too expensive for regular nights, but I do love it


this is good; i like the Islay malt and the peatiness.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

caskwith said:


> i wont judge you for liking glenfiddich, they do make the havana reserve which is bloody amazing, its also dirt cheap over here
> ill also go with you on the madeira finish its really nice, as is the burgundy and port. the sherry finish however is absolutely awful, its so bad that over here its on special offer making a 1litre bottle of sherry finish cheaper than a 70cl bottle of 10yr old!!! thats how bad it is, if you ever try it i draw your attention to the subtle underones of vomit/parmesan cheese (honestly im not joking, the first time it tried the bottle my gf turned around and said i can smell vomit, lol )


I'm afraid its too late. I already have an open bottle sitting at home. You are right. Its the only whisky that doesn't want to taste like whisky. I guess curiosity got the best out of me.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

American whiskey . Rip Van Winkle makes a 12 year and 15 year bourbon that is excellent. Makers Mark is my "budget" whiskey.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Lagavulin 16 yo. Jameson at the bars.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

caskwith said:


> id be happy to but ive already promised it to a friend, he is swapping it for a bottle of Glenmorangie 15yr old, much better!


I love the glenmorangie 15 ,that's my go to single malt


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Bushmills' or Jamesons' will do me just fine.:u


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Macallan 12 yr or glenlivet 18 yr


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm still new to the Whiskey world, but so far, I prefer the blended types over the single barrel. Not quite sure why yet. Maybe my palette is too inexperienced with it. So JW Red Label and Chivas are the ones I enjoy the most at the moment. But the experimentation continues.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Woodford Reserve... not very experienced, but i like it a lot!!

LT :gn


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Well if we're adding whiskey to the whisky conversation, Ezra B is a fine single cask bourbon and my current favorite.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Famouse Grouse Cask Strength
Genfiddich - 30 yr. old
Johnie Walker Swing

and my new Favorite

12 Black Bottle from Islay, newer company but good if you like the peaty smokey flavored whisky!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

oddball said:


> Makers Mark is my "budget" whiskey.


 Makers Mark is top shelp for me


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

For me it's hard to beat a good Irish whiskey. Either Jameson or Bushmills, straight up on the rocks. MMMMMM.....:dr


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Cigar Hound said:


> For me it's hard to beat a good Irish whiskey. Either Jameson or Bushmills, straight up on the rocks. MMMMMM.....:dr


Ill agree with you on the bushmills, its a fantastic whisky, but im afraid i dont like jamesons. also i like my whisky with water, not too much (jus a wee drop), just enough to release the vapors and aromas, makes it taste ten times better.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

backwoods said:


> Makers Mark is top shelp for me


:tpd: makers mark is the bestest.:al


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Just tried a new whisky for me, Sheepdip, its a scoth thats distilled for a complany on Gloucestershire. the whisky itself is 8 yrs old but it has been sta in the bottle for over 20 years, waiting for me to crack it open. its was really fantastic, nice and light with a apple/cider flavour, just the sort of thing i like. however the thing that struck me most was a really poweful aftertaste of pears, its exceptionally strong, i can still taste it over an hour after i finished the glass. i would really recommend this whisky especially if youre a pear lover, imagine gently poached pears in lemonade (great recipe) and youre there.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I love all styles of Whisky!

it all depends on my mood


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

You guys may laugh at me, but my favorite bourbon is Wild Turkey 101.

:bn

Oh, and this is my first post. Looks to be an interesting group of people. I look forward to contributing here.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

caskwith said:


> Just tried a new whisky for me, Sheepdip, its a scoth thats distilled for a complany on Gloucestershire. the whisky itself is 8 yrs old but it has been sta in the bottle for over 20 years, waiting for me to crack it open. its was really fantastic, nice and light with a apple/cider flavour, just the sort of thing i like. however the thing that struck me most was a really poweful aftertaste of pears, its exceptionally strong, i can still taste it over an hour after i finished the glass. i would really recommend this whisky especially if youre a pear lover, imagine gently poached pears in lemonade (great recipe) and youre there.


Hmmmm.... I have a bottle of Sheep Dip but don't believe I have every thought of pears when drinking it... will have to consider that next time I open it up...

My everyday would be either Crown or Jameson... prefer the Jameson and also really like the Jameson 12 YO... have not tried the Jameson 18 YO yet but would like to... it's just hard to find...

Bushmills and Bush Black are okay in a pinch...

It just depends on my mood... several others mention in the thread also work for me... Elijah Craig, Makers, etc.

Oh almost forgot... for a cheap canadian whiskey the Canadian Club 12 is not bad either...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ironfreak said:


> You guys may laugh at me, but my favorite bourbon is Wild Turkey 101.
> 
> :bn
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post. Looks to be an interesting group of people. I look forward to contributing here.


Ain't a damn thing wrong with 101, good call, I forgot about it earlier.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Nobody mentioned Cutty Sark?  

I'm a big fan of whisky, I can find something to love about most all of 'em. Makers Mark is a good everyday whisky ($22 for 1.75 litres at Costco!), Wild Turkey and Knob Creek are also great bourbons for me. I like Jameson's and Powers for Irish whisky and my preferences in Scotch now lie with Talisker and Caol Isla.

I used to love bourbon the best, but since January when I visited the Whisky Heritage Center in Edinburgh, Scotch is now my favorite. I can't get enough of that peaty, spicy, smokey flavor. 

But I've never once turned down a whisky that was offered to me.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> Nobody mentioned Cutty Sark?
> 
> I'm a big fan of whisky, I can find something to love about most all of 'em. Makers Mark is a good everyday whisky ($22 for 1.75 litres at Costco!), Wild Turkey and Knob Creek are also great bourbons for me. I like Jameson's and Powers for Irish whisky and my preferences in Scotch now lie with Talisker and Caol Isla.
> 
> ...


lucky bastid with the heritage center...I gonna say my favorite is the one in my glass!
which today is 37 yr old bowmore, but that changes daily


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been drinking Eagle Rare 10 year old single barrel lately...I also like Bulliet Bourbon and Knob Creek...I don't usually spend more than $25-$30 a bottle.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> lucky bastid with the heritage center...I gonna say my favorite is the one in my glass!
> which today is 37 yr old bowmore, but that changes daily


Yeah... 37 yr old Bowmore... I'm pretty much calling you the lucky one. Bastid.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

mikey202 said:


> I've been drinking Eagle Rare 10 year old single barrel lately...I also like Bulliet Bourbon and Knob Creek...I don't usually spend more than $25-$30 a bottle.


The Bulleit bourbon was a nice find. I saw that at my local liquor store and grabbed it because I saw a thread here about it. Don't remember who turned me onto it, but it is a very good bourbon for the price.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> Yeah... 37 yr old Bowmore... I'm pretty much calling you the lucky one. Bastid.


Well quit yer frickin world travels and bounce over to CT lol
I'll hook ya up


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

I enjoy Cardhu but if I can spend a little more, James Martin...


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm more of a beer and wine drinker, but when the situation calls for the stronger stuff I always have a bottle of Jim Beam Black ready to serve on ice with a bit 'o water. :al


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Macallan 18 (expensive) and 12 for nice smooth drink plus Lagavulin 16 when I want that strong peat flavor. Have an older Lagavulin (18?) but have not tried it yet.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Laphroaig 15 Year Old - When I am in the mood for something to put some hair on my chest.

Oban 14 Year Old - Whe I want something on a lighter note.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Just had a snifter of Bulleit with a K. Hansotia. Have to say it is becoming my favorite Bourbon. Still think Makers Mark is a good standby, and if you can find it Virginia Gentleman is a pretty reasonably priced Bourbon.
If I am gonna drink a Blended I'll reach for the Chivas first. If I want to push it up a bit I'll drink their 21 year Old "21 gun salute".
The Islays are my favorite single malts. Lagavullin and Caol Ila lead the pack in that order for me. 
But I love them all and I do like the "cleaner" straight forwar single malts as well. As D. Generate says, there are not too many whiskey I would turn down Canadians and Irish included - Black Bush is a stand out.

Joe (aka Billy)


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Ironfreak said:


> You guys may laugh at me, but my favorite bourbon is Wild Turkey 101.
> 
> :bn
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post. Looks to be an interesting group of people. I look forward to contributing here.


IMHO WT 101 is a very good bourbon. Way underrated, and a very good value.

May favorite right now would have to be Bookers, and Old Grand Dad 114.


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

Hard question to answer. It depends on my mood. Black Bush, Bookers, Knob Creek, Bakers, Makers Mark all neat, on the rocks or with water. Jack Danials, Jim Beam, or any Canadian as a mixer.

Yesterday watching the Derby I had a Mint Julep with Knob Creek. Made it strong, it was good.


----------

